# Welcome to the Jungle



## iPlantTanks (25 Dec 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm fairly new to the UKAPS forum but I consider myself a devoted fish and plant keeper. Anyway here's my main tank, 95 litre open top Jungle layout, powered by 20W's of GU10 LED and injected with pressurized CO2. Home to numerous community fish and a few red cherry shrimp, about 10mins a day maintenance and 30% WC a week.


----------



## Alastair (25 Dec 2012)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Warner (27 Dec 2012)

That's looking really good mate. My kind of tank


----------



## jack-rythm (27 Dec 2012)

Your light is Interesting, u got some spec and an extra photo?  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPlantTanks (27 Dec 2012)

Alastair said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


Matty1983 said:


> That's looking really good mate. My kind of tank


Thanks mate


jack-rythm said:


> Your light is Interesting, u got some spec and an extra photo?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Not much spec wise as don't have a PAR reader. They are 4x5W GU10 LED Lights in Cool Blue(6000-6500K)
They've replaced a useless 18W T8 which kept things alive but didn't promote much growth


----------



## iPlantTanks (8 Jan 2013)

Gave it a lil trim today, not that you can really tell LOL The vallis was like a foot out of the water :O Anyway here's a shot of it now, ignore the messy wires


----------

